# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  brzydki zapach spod napletka

## luisen

Witam! Mam 14 lat i problem z napletkiem, mianowice od dluzszego czasu smierdzi mi napletek, gdy go zdjeme. Dodam, ze nie jestem jakims brudasem, bo myje sie 1-2 razy dziennie, takze komentarze tego typu sa zbedne. Dodam jeszcze, ze w wieku 11 lat mialem robiona stulejke, ale wszystko sie udalo i nie mam problemow w tej kwesti. A i od pewnego czasu mam biale kropki na kapeluszu, tak na obrzezach, z tego co czytalem, to sa jakies grudki perliste i nie sa grozne, jednakze dziwi mnie tak nagle ich powstanie. Na domiar zlego od czasu do czasu w dolnej czesci penisa pojawiaja mi sie takie krsotki, dosc twarde w srodku. Nie mam pojecia, dlaczego tak jest, zawsze dbalem o chigiene, a tu takie szopoki. Prosze o odpowiedzi, i nazwy lekow bez recepty, bo wyjscie do lekarza nie wchodzi w gre (chyba bym sie spalil ze wstydu). Prosze jeszcze raz o szybki fachowe odpowiedzi, z gory dzieki.

----------

